# My Trade With Lvo



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

As alot of you know, I posted some frames for trade, looking for something smaller. LVO contacted me with an offer of one of his copies of Bill Hays' Arrow Shot Ergo made of composit decking material. I eagerly accepted as the Arrow Shot is one of many on my wish list. To my great suprise, not only did I recieve the Arrow Shot Ergo, but also a beautiful Black Walnut Cholita. The generousity of the members of the forum is amazing.

Both are very well made, and a pleasure to hold. The Arrow Shot came with 3/4" TBG and a very nice butterfly style pouch. The material is 7/8" thick, and fairly heavy compared to wood of the same size. The chunky, smaller frame just feels really good (I have already put in for my free samples to try to make something). I have only had time to shoot it a few times, but I like the way it handles. I'm going to band it up with someting a little stronger and take it to the woods...I can already hear the squirrels laughing.

The Cholita is right at the same thickness and overall size. It is a little lighter, but really feels good in the hand. According to LVO, the finish is 3 or 4 coats of BLO. It's really tough to see in the photo, but the grain has some nice character to it. I haven't had time to band it up yet, but it will have to be something special...maybe a double black theraband and Tex pouch...only time will tell on this one.

























I know one thing...both of these are going to see a lot of shooting time.

Thanks again LVO...hope you are enjoying the HTS.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The title should read "My trade with LVO" I tried to go back and fix it but couldn't...sorry my friend.

Todd


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A great trade indeed. Two very solid shooters there!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> The title should read "My trade with LVO" I tried to go back and fix it but couldn't...sorry my friend.
> 
> Todd


No problm, my friend! I'm glad that you are enjoying them. the hts is a hanful but great fun to shoot!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> The title should read "My trade with LVO" I tried to go back and fix it but couldn't...sorry my friend.
> 
> Todd


I have had the same issue many times. The software/program, for some reason will not let you go back and correct such things in the title, even in full edit mode. I'm not a "puter geek" but I would imagine that the programer didn't write it into the program.Who knows ? For the longest time, every time I would hit the "quote button" it would DOUBLE QUOTE. I don't remember who it was , that told me on the forum, but they said, that the problem was on my side. Probably not.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Great trade.

GOOD STUFF LVO

Larry is great to trade with. The deck board is excellent stuff. It is super dense and works like real wood. Made of recycled plastic,wood fibers and rice hulls. It has "Non-slip" properties. Completely wet, and absolutely, not slick/slippery. In fact, it feels a bit tacky.

Thomas


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Larry is a great guy! He also loves to see what others will do with the wood he trades. A big hearted guy!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the kind words. You guys are super talented and is a joy for me to be involved in your works of art. You guys make AWESOME slingshots!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Larrys work is awesome. I have bought and made alot of frames, i still favor my cholita he made me. Its just my favorite slingshot. He is an awesome dude!!


----------

